# New water tank



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Since you can't reply under news... 










Looks like he's about to get soaked./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Fill 'er up!


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Nah, they're using model water... 
The dry kind...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

No, no, no, that is that new product called: "Instant Water" All you need to do is "just add water"!


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

That fireman's *REALLY* gonna get soaked /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif if he doesn't *open that tender water hatch first!*/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif NICE-looking water tank, by the way! Tom


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

That particular locomotive resists having the hatch opened.... it's not hinged!  

Randy does good work. You can see my freight house on his site, and I just received the station .... will be photos as soon as it looks like more than "trains on plywood with buildings" .... 

Matthew (OV)


----------

